# a word of advice -- conduct yearly reviews of your and your spouses credit reports



## hopeful2112 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all...

I am new here and may post more in this forum ($ issues) or the CWI one; time will tell...

however, if anyone is concerned with a spouse being unloyal (either physically, emotionally, or otherwise) or are concerned that things do not add up (interms of spouses reactions to inquiries regarding household finances) -- or, really, ANY AND ALL husbands and wives who want to maintain a healthy and balanced relationship (at least from the context of finances), i would strongly encourage you to make a point to conduct yearly reviews (at a min) of your credit reports (both at same time -- both reports being reviewed by each other).

had someone... ANYONE suggested that to me years ago, i think i would have been able to avoid a very dark period in my marriage...

I may post my FULL STORY someday...

but wanted to toss that small bit of advice out there right now (some of you have been helpful to me in the SIM forum, so, wanted to give something back).


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

advice that applies whether married or single i subscribe to a service that notifies every time my credit is checked or changes and i can look up my rating anytime.


----------

